# How to go INTO lurk mode?



## Ozma (Apr 1, 2010)

Am I allowed to ask this question? I want to be able to check in from time to time, since my subscription is good through Dec.


----------



## Allandra (Apr 1, 2010)

Ozma said:


> Am I allowed to ask this question? I want to be able to check in from time to time, since my subscription is good through Dec.


When members say they're 'going into lurk mode', they basically just log onto the forum and don't post.  It's not a button / option to actually go into 'lurk mode' on the LHCF.


----------



## Cheekychica (Apr 1, 2010)

You can also change your settings in "User CP" to "invisible mode". That way there is no green light beside your name broadcasting the fact that you're logged on.  That's what I use.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Apr 2, 2010)

*Whats does the red dot signify... Is that an indicator that you are invisible?*


----------



## Allandra (Apr 3, 2010)

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *Whats does the red dot signify... Is that an indicator that you are invisible?*


Yes, that is what it means.


----------

